# ars antiqua for dummy 101?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay from what i know, before ars antiqua there were straightfoward monody , one of the composer to show these caracteristic is *hermann der cripples*, the music is simplistic gregorian chants.

Than we here about a nun from germany called *Hildegarde von Bingen *her polyphony Evolved a bit
We have a frenchman called *Peter Abelard *but he is a suspicious caracter and a sexually deviant guy
but neverless he leave us ars antiqua first school...

Years past we hear of the mighty* perotin *and is disciple *leonin* they will revolutionized polyphony and floor the way for people like philippe de Vitry to instore ars nova...

Ockay but between perotin and Vitry who were a major player this i dont know im not knowledge enought.Please feel free to fill the gap in my history time line.

:tiphat:


----------

